# Kenpo vs. Kyokushin



## KenpoMD (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm not sure if this is the right place for this post, but here goes...

I've been in a new area for about one year now and searching for a suitable place to train. After a lot of searching I have narrowed my choices down to two, a Kyokushin dojo and an American Kenpo club. I have been to quite a few classes at both places, but I haven't completely made up my mind yet. 

My primary system of training is kenpo and the club is good. It is a solid group of people who train hard and train well. While they do things a little bit differently from what I am used to it is mostly the same. There really aren't any downsides, except that it is more of club atmosphere and the instructor is the same rank as me. I would be joining as more of a colleague than as a student, but that is not necessarily a bad thing.

The Kyokushin dojo is, in my opinion, world class. The instructor was trained by Mas Oyama and Shigeru Oyama. He teaches very traditional and hard karate with lots of contact. The training is intense, but the instructor and the students are very polite and respectful. In my opinion, anyone should be proud to be a member of this dojo. This dojo is further away, and I would be starting all over, but the instruction is so good.

I was wondering what your opinion is regarding these two schools. Which would you join and why? My decision basically comes down to same style with a good club, or new style at a great dojo. I wish I could do both, but I really don't have the time. Honestly, it will take all I can to train regularly at any one place regularly right now.

Any thoughts would be appreciated.

P.S. I am sorry if I disappointed anyone hoping to find some video of the masters of Kyokushin and Kenpo locked in a deathmatch!


----------



## Blindside (Aug 27, 2006)

I usually side with the better instructor over style.  

Lamont


----------



## MJS (Aug 27, 2006)

KenpoMD said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if this is the right place for this post, but here goes...
> 
> I've been in a new area for about one year now and searching for a suitable place to train. After a lot of searching I have narrowed my choices down to two, a Kyokushin dojo and an American Kenpo club. I have been to quite a few classes at both places, but I haven't completely made up my mind yet.
> 
> ...


 
I would go with the place that is going to make you happiest.  I've always felt that people will put more into their work, if they're doing something that they fully enjoy.  Going only on what you've said about both schools, it sounds to me that you'll enjoy the Kyokushin dojo much better.  Obviously the material is going to be different, but for the most part, you'll already have a good understanding of the basics punches, kicks, etc., and while their will probably be differences in execution, you should pick things up a bit quicker compared to a brand new student.

Good luck in your choice!

Mike


----------



## pstarr (Aug 27, 2006)

Spend some time with each teacher and get a feel for them - under which one would you be able to learn and train most effectively?


----------



## Grenadier (Aug 27, 2006)

Do you want more diversity, or would you rather excel in the same art?  

Either way, you can't really go wrong, and each system would have its advantages.  If system loyalty weren't a factor, I would go with the better instructor.  In this case, it seems that the Kyokushin instructor is a more established one.  

Besides, if you train for a while, and decide that it's not right for you, you can always switch.  

On another note, though, it's great to see that the Kyokushin-kai still uphold Masutatsu Oyama's code of honor.  In my opinion, that's one of the biggest things that has helped the system thrive throughout the years.


----------



## KenpoMD (Sep 3, 2006)

Thank you all for your thoughts. I think I'm going to spend a little more time at both places before I decide for sure. It seems logical to me to start training mostly at the kyokushin school, but I just can't get myself to give up kenpo! Oh well, there are certainly worse situations to be stuck in.


----------

